
Ask HN: What is your phone/laptop mail client? - selmat
What is your phone&#x2F;laptop mail client? What are main advantages over competitors?<p>Is there something you miss or dislike?
======
ankitk
As a user of mac mail I started to look out for other email clients because I
had trouble connecting my Google accounts. Plus Apple support was of no help.
I've been using Polymail from a couple of months now. Honestly, I'm pleased
with it so far. It's a great tool for sales and marketing professionals. My
thoughts:

Pros :

Clean & simple UI Available for both mac & IOS Provides host of productivity
tools like email tracking, send later and read later Rich Contact information
like Twitter bio, photo, current job, etc Email history of a customer in one
place Let's you unsend emails as well. Life Saviour.

Cons:

Email sync is slow sometimes

------
baptistem
Note that I have 2 main requirement : 1\. Open source. 2\. GPG integration

Mutt on laptop, k9-mail on android.

mutt ++ : just do what you ask him to do. lighter than any other solution I've
tried. you don't need your mouse to use it.

mutt -- : Not always packaged with a conf. a bit confusing at first

k9-mail ++: GPG integration (using another app). incredible tunning level.
well integrated with android

K9-mail --: few UX issues

